# expat interview participants brittany



## inga2212

Hi everyone,
I am a second year Geography student in Plymouth (UK) and we are going on a fieldtrip to Brittany in the last week of March. As part of our fieldtrip a group of about 5 of us is looking into transnationalism, in particular the migration from the British to Brittany. We are planning to look into more detail at the motivation for people to move to France but also at smaller things such as property prices/value for money, education and childcare, leisure activities, language barriers and the provision of services (such as shops, post offices etc). 

Is there anyone on here who would like to participate in our interviews during our time in Brittany or possibly be happy for us to contact them via e-mail? We will be based in Brest from the 26th of March until the 2nd of April, and will be able to come meet you (within say a 1.5hrs distance radius) on the 1st or 2nd of April. 

Please let me know if you are interested or know of someone!

Thank you!
inga


----------



## MaidenScotland

moved to the correct page


----------



## inga2212

thank you!


----------

